# valga la redundancia



## jorge_val_ribera

¡Hola a todos!

¿Cómo están? Les tengo una preguntita:

¿Cómo se traduce la expresión "valga la redundancia? Por ejemplo si decimos:

_El cuentacuentos les contó bellos cuentos, valga la redundancia. (_bueno, sí, el ejemplo es forzadísimo, pero de todos modos supongo que saben qué significa la expresión)

¡Les agradezco de antemano, adiós!


----------



## delphos

Sabes que en el tiempo que llevo tratando con el inglés, nunca he oído una expresión equivalente a "valga la redundancia". Y quizá sea un poco osado, pero me atrevería a decir que no existe, porque no la necesitan. Como sabes, esta expresión es de cierto modo una manera de disculparnos por decir algo que está mal dicho y que sabemos que está mal dicho, pero que no sabemos cómo decirlo de otro modo. Pero creo que en inglés no se usa este tipo de disculpas. Vaya, si es válido decir una barbaridad como "a plastic glass" (un vaso de plástico). Pero si aún así te quieres disculpar por ser redundante, creo que puedes usar alguna expresión sencilla, como "sorry for the redundancy" o "sorry if I'm redundant".


----------



## esance

Hola delphos,

Estoy de acuerdo que algunas redundancias son frases mal dichas, pero hay otras que simplemente son repeticiones:

Redundancia. 
 (Del lat. redundantĭa). 
 1. f. Sobra o demasiada abundancia de cualquier cosa o en cualquier línea. 
 2. f. Repetición o uso excesivo de una palabra o concepto. 
 3. f. Cierta repetición de la información contenida en un mensaje, que permite, a pesar de la pérdida de una parte de este, reconstruir su contenido. 

La expresión "subir arriba" constituye una redundancia semántica, ya que el significado de "arriba" ya está implícito en el de "subir", al igual que "caminar a pié", "ver con los propios ojos", "las doce del mediodía"........


----------



## rich7

Sera que los de habla inglesa dicen esto cuando por algun motivo se dice algo que es redundante? de ser asi, como es?


----------



## elroy

rich7 said:
			
		

> Sera que los de habla inglesa dicen esto cuando por algun motivo se dice algo que es redundante? de ser asi, como es?


 
La verdad es que no se me ocurre ninguna expresión inglesa con tanta expresividad y tanta belleza como "valga la redundancia."  Quizá se pueda decir "excuse the redundance" o algo parecido, pero no llevaría las matices del "equivalente" español.

Me encanta esa expresión y espero que hubiera un equivalente en inglés, o que se me ocurra si ya existe.


----------



## Analía Q.

Hola!

El Oxford Superlex dice:

valga la redundancia if you’ll excuse the repetition

Pero no me suena súper natural.

Cheers,

Analía


----------



## VenusEnvy

"It's worth repeating that..."


----------



## porchini

At the risk of repeating myself...


----------



## fernandotorres

Hola a todos :
Cómo diríais  esta exclamación en inglés "Valga la redundancia!"
          Muchas gracias anticipadas


----------



## AmenofisIV

Según el diccionario Collins:
Forgive the repetition. 
A.


----------



## jinti

Or:

_It's worth repeating (that xyz...)_


----------



## Kar

Totalmente de acuerdo con Amenofis. También lo tienes en el WordReference:

"If you'll forgive the repetition"


----------



## AmenofisIV

En plan de broma he oído decir:
"Valga la rebuznancia". A good pun.
A.


----------



## colombian people

Hola a todos:

¿Cómo se puede decir esta expresión idiomática en inglés?, no quiero traducirla, porque lo que en realidad busco es la forma cotidiana en que en el idioma inglés se expresa esta idea.

Gracias por su colaboración y tiempo.

Saludos desde Santiago de Cali.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

En varios otros foros con el mismo título hay varias frases que más o menos expresan "valga la redundancia", y el consenso es que realmente no hay una buena traducción. Dicen "sorry for/pardon the repetition", pero no da en el blanco.


----------



## colombian people

Si es el consenso general, esto declara su uso, asi que lo utilizaré.
Muchas gracias por su colaboración y tiempo.


----------



## lizy

Otra posibilidad: "if you'll excuse the repetition".


----------



## carpe

Como se dice esta expresion en ingles?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hola,

Creo que no existe una traducción literal, sin embargo yo diría "excuse/forgive the repetition".


cya..


----------



## carpe

pero en un escrito formal...?


----------



## colombo-aussie

Si, yo lo usaría en un escrito formal.


----------



## Durean

A mí, siendo nativo de inglés y todo, no se me ocurre ninguna expresión común para expresar "valga la redundancia".  Pero si yo de verdad tuviera que decir algo con el mismo significado, diría algo como "I know I keep repeating myself, but..."


----------



## paradoxa4

Estaba conversando con una señora Canadiese y le dije "For me it's easier speaking English face to face that by microphone or telephone because the sound sounds better" y luego quise decirle "Valga la redundancia" pero no sabía como decirlo. ¿Cual es la manera que usan los nativos del idioma Inglés para decir esa expresión? (Esa frase es usada para decir que algo es muy obvio, o que dos palabras se dijeron juntas como "Estoy comiendo comida" "El sonido suena fuerte")

Gracias de antemano.

I was chatting with a Canadian mistress and I told her "For me it's easier speaking English face to face that by microphone or telephone because the sound sounds better" and after I wanted to tell her "Valga la redundancia" but I didn't know how to say it. What's the way that use the English's native speakers to say that expression? (That phrase is used to say that something is too obvious, or that two words were told together, like "I am eating food" "The sound sounds loud")

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scotu

paradoxa4 said:


> Estaba conversando con una señora Canadiese y le dije "For me it's easier speaking English face to face that by microphone or telephone because the sound sounds better" y luego quise decirle "Valga la redundancia" pero no sabía como decirlo. ¿Cual es la manera que usan los nativos del idioma Inglés para decir esa expresión? (Esa frase es usada para decir que algo es muy obvio, o que dos palabras se dijeron juntas como "Estoy comiendo comida" "El sonido suena fuerte")
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> I was chatting with a Canadian mistress and I told her "For me it's easier speaking English face to face that by microphone or telephone because the sound sounds better" and after I wanted to tell her "Valga la redundancia" but I didn't know how to say it. How do English Natives say this? (That phrase is used to say that something is too obvious, or that two words were told together make the second unnecessary, like "I am eating food" "The sound sounds loud")
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Agró

Pocket Oxford Spanish Dictionary © 2005 Oxford University Press:
redundancia sustantivo femenino (Ling) tautology, redundancy;
valga la ~ *if you'll forgive the repetition*


----------



## Cbes

paradoxa4 said:


> Estaba conversando con una señora Canadiese y le dije "For me it's easier speaking English face to face that by microphone or telephone because the sound sounds better" y luego quise decirle "Valga la redundancia" pero no sabía como decirlo. ¿Cual es la manera que usan los nativos del idioma Inglés para decir esa expresión? (Esa frase es usada para decir que algo es muy obvio, o que dos palabras se dijeron juntas como "Estoy comiendo comida" "El sonido suena fuerte")
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Menos mal que no lo pudiste decir, porque te entendieron perfectamente, aqui no hay ninguna redundancia "sound": sonido, "sounds": suena
El sonido suena, esta bien dicho
Quizá elegiste mal las palabras, debiste decir "because I understand/hear better"


----------



## errefg

"At the risk of being redundant."


----------



## obz

_*"It bares repeating"* _has always been my translation of choice. Some of the translations I see in this thread aren't things I would say in English, but we all have different styles.

Vaya so error--- había escrito_ "bears" _como "osos"... por dios. Ya corregido.


----------



## eli-chi

obz said:


> _*"It bears repeating"* _has always been my translation of choice. Some of the translations I see in this thread aren't things I would say in English, but we all have different styles.


Yo encuentro que esta es buenísima.
Gracias, obz.


----------



## rich7

It bears repeting or it bares repeating??


----------



## errefg

rich7 said:


> It bears repeting or it bares repeating??



It bears repeating.


----------



## gotitadeleche

I´ve always heard "pardon the redundancy."


----------



## Houellebecq1

Hello,

     Can you say _vale la redundancia_ (the tú form) instead of_ valga la redundancia_? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Agró

Houellebecq1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you say _vale la redundancia_ (the tú form)_ instead of _valga la redundancia? Thanks in advance.



No. That's a fixed phrase.


----------



## Houellebecq1

Thanks Agró!


----------



## Axenory

Bueno, se que es un poco tarde para responder pero mas vale tarde que nunca no? Entre aca buscando la traduccion o equivalente para la expresion y honestamente ninguna me gusto para mi contexto. En lo que leia se me ocurrio una que si me gusto y es: 

"despite the redundancy, ..."
"..., despite the redundancy."

No es el mismo significado pero creo que comunica la misma idea. No soy native english pero esta me gusta 

Osea, muestra al menos que estas consciente de la redundancia.. y eso en cierta forma se puede percibir como una expresion equivalente en mi opinion.


----------



## nelliot53

También he escuchado "*short of being redundant*".


----------



## calmclam

Estaba conversando con una señora Canadiese y le dije "For me it's  easier speaking English face to face that by microphone or telephone  because the sound sounds better" y luego quise  decirle "Valga la redundancia" pero no sabía como decirlo. ¿Cual es la  manera que usan los nativos del idioma Inglés para decir esa expresión?  (Esa frase es usada para decir que algo es muy obvio, o que dos palabras  se dijeron juntas como "Estoy comiendo comida" "El sonido suena  fuerte")

Gracias de antemano.

I was chatting with a Canadian mistress and I told her "For me it's  easier speaking English face to face that by microphone or telephone  because the sound sounds better" and after I wanted to tell her "Valga la redundancia" but I didn't know how to say it. How do English Natives say this? (That phrase is used to say that something is too obvious, or that two words were told together make the second unnecessary, like "I am eating food" "The sound sounds loud")

In this instance, a simple "Pardon the pun" is all that's needed. Or, if you prefer. "No pun intended."


----------



## Grialte

Sé que esta pregunta fue hecha en el 2005, pero de pronto mi "aporte" sea útil para alguien:

Me parece que en Español la frase "valga la redundancia" en realidad se emplea para enfatizar el contenido de una frase muy obvia, dando a entender que tanto el emisor como el receptor saben que así es. En realidad no es una "disculpa formal", o lo es, pero de un modo distinto a "excuse", "forgive", "pardon", etc.

Cuando una persona emplea la frase "valga la redundancia" quiere decir:
"Tanto usted como yo sabemos que lo que acabo de decir es obvio; le garantizo que no es una equivocación porque no es mi propósito irrespetarlo; ambos sabemos que elijo ser redundante intencionalmente para enfatizar lo dicho"

En Inglés dicen "Pun intended" o para aclarar un punto, o para enfatizar un punto; por esta razón creo que "Pun intended redundancy" se acerca muchísimo a "Valga la redudancia"... Serviría, así como en Español, en contextos formales, irónicos, o simplemente como indicador de "broma interna"


----------



## nelliot53

Encontré este enlace en una búsqueda de Google sobre "*redundancia*" en inglés.  Muy interesante, por cierto.

http://grammar.ccc.commnet.edu/grammar/concise.htm


----------



## cipotarebelde

paradoxa4 said:


> Estaba conversando con una señora Canadiese y
> 
> I was chatting with a Canadian mistress and I told her "For me it's easier .



"Una *señora* canadiense" should not be translated "a Canadian *mistress*"!!!!!! not under normal circumstances. "A Canadian woman" would work just fine.

Pero en cuanto a la frase "valga la redundancia" solo quiero comentar que aquí donde vivo, escucho la frase tan frecuentemente que ya no tiene ni sentido para mi. Es demasiado redundante decirlo por cada circunstancia en que uno se repite porque así habla, por escrito sería otro tema quizas. Además, hay gente la usa no para pedir disculpas sino para justificar repetir la misma cosa o por hablar demasiado.


----------



## maxpapic

¿Qué tal "redundancy intended?" Sería como el famoso "pun intended"...


----------



## cyb3rpunk

Claro! Veo que en todas las respuestas que escribieron, hablan de "sorry/excuse/pardon", pero en español, la frase "valga la redundancia" quiere decir lo contrario; uno no se quiere excusar por haber sido redundante, sino aclarar que la redundancia es válida; "valga" la redundancia, porque realmente tiene valor, sino no se hubiera dicho en primera instancia.

"Los valores que más valoro, *valga la redundancia*, son la honestidad y la sinceridad".

Siempre, o casi siempre, se usa la frase cuando se repite la misma palabra para distintos significados, o un mismo verbo para varios objetos directos, o cuando se usan dos palabras muy similares pero con distinto significado (como "valores" sustantivo, y "valoro" verbo).

Por eso creo que el que escribió último es el más acertado hasta ahora, o sería algo así como "let the redundancy be worthwhile" pero no tan forzada


----------



## k-in-sc

In English, redundancies like those generally are not remarked on.
"A Canadian mistress"  
(a Canadian woman you are sleeping with although you are married to someone else)


----------



## maxxisar

Que tal esta frase escrita/dicha por Mark Twain

"Suppose you were an idiot and suppose you were a member of Congress. *But I repeat myself*."
La he visto traducida como "Supone/Imagina que fueras un idiota y supone/imagina además que fueras un miembro del Congreso, valga la redundancia"
Dándole un tono casi irónico o gracioso al suponer que ser idiota y congresista es prácticamente lo mismo y por eso sea una redundancia.

Saludos y aguante ARGENTINA!!!


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
“*Valga la redundancia*” actually means something like “let the redundancy be valid;” with no apology intended. The subjunctive “_valga_” actually means “_que valga_” (“let it be valid”), with an command-like intention; and in set phrases, the “_que_” is often dropped. 

I've heard “*allow (me) the redundancy*,” and it seems to me to be closer to the sense of the Spanish expression; although it doesn't catches the sense of “I don't care if this redundancy is wrong; I like it because it makes my saying clearer and richer, so I think it is worth to be said that way.”

Another one is “*no redundancy intended*”.

Would some native English-speaker correct me, please?

Regards,
.


----------



## English-speaking Spaniard

"Consider the redundancy valid" sonaría para mi punto de vista bien y tendría el significado que en español tiene. Pero dudo que lo usen los de lengua inglesa. 

Más bien dirían algo así como: "forgive my / the repetition" (Es que sois muy educados, soléis pedir perdón algo más que los españoles...  ) 

Por otro lado, recuerdo que yo de pequeño solía decir: "Válgame la redundancia", jeje.


----------



## k-in-sc

Consider the redundancy valid 
At the risk of repeating myself ...
A point that bears repeating/emphasizing ...
The best translation depends on context and the construction is probably more common in Spanish than English.


----------



## RushHourOfBabel

Just to be clear, I think 'repetition' and 'redundancy' are two different things. In this case, my feeling is that something like the above mentioned:

*"At the risk of sounding redundant"* (sounds the most natural to me)

"Redundancy intended" is one I've never heard but that I would understand and appreciate if I did.


----------



## fernandotorres

k-in-sc said:


> Consider the redundancy valid
> At the risk of repeating myself ...
> A point that bears repeating/emphasizing ...
> The best translation depends on context and the construction is probably more common in Spanish than English.


I asked this question seven years ago and I am glad that the thread is still teeming with responses! As far as I am concerned, all things taken into consideration, the most appropriate translation seems to be " At the risk of repeating myself", which retains the nuanced defiance of the original Spanish expression in a quintessentially understated English way.


----------



## Earle the Viking

se dice.........suffice it to say again .............         : valga la redundancia   Por ejemplo, 

life's lovely, suffice it to say again, it's the best thing in the world! thanks to Jesus!

Esta expresion lo usa por igual.... la vida es hermosa, valga la redundanica.   es lo  mejor en esta vida! gracias a Jesus!


That's it!


----------



## Swordwithnoname

I propose "Mind the redundancy", or "Mind my redundancy"
It's similar to "Mind the gap", it sounds good to me, I don't think a native english speaker would have trouble picking the meaning in that one.
Or maybe "Pardon the/my redundancy", it's pretty easy and straightforward.


----------



## skye73

Not sure about "mind the/my redundancy" -- it sounds awkward to me (maybe "don't mind my redundancy," but that's quite informal, and doesn't sound that good to me). I think it would be understandable but not necessarily the best phrasing. "Pardon the/my redundancy" is something that's quite commonly used. But as always it depends on context.


----------



## tradob+

Yo creo que es un rasgo sociolingüístico propio del español. Lo que en español es redundancia, en inglés no lo es. Un ejemplo claro es la muy conocida canción I DREAMT A DREAM. La frase en inglés es correcta y no requiere disculpa alguna.

La traducción correcta al español es "yo tuve un sueño". Pero si prefieres usar la traducción literal incorrecta, tienes que disculparte "yo soñé un sueño, valga la redundancia".


----------



## mgarcia26

Hello, everyone. Here's my contribution to keep this thread going 12 years strong. 

There are a lot of great suggestions, but I still feel like in natural speech (at least in AE), we don't really apologize for the redundancy. Although this may not fit every situation, I think that a good equivalent could be, "for lack of a better word." 

Hope this helps past or future inquirers. Cheers!


----------



## eli-chi

Hola mgarcia:
Es claro que el idioma español da para mucho. En mi entendimiento particular, el uso de la expresión "valga la redundancia" no conlleva disculpa; la idea es aclarar que la redundancia en alguna(s) palabra(s) usada(s) es válida.
El asunto no es que no haya otra palabra mejor, sino que no se nos vino a la mente otra palabra en el momento en que la necesitamos.

Aquí encontré un buen artículo de una lingüista: Maia Sherwood - Valga la redundancia.


----------



## Amapolas

eli-chi said:


> Hola mgarcia:
> Es claro que el idioma español da para mucho. En mi entendimiento particular, el uso de la expresión "valga la redundancia" no conlleva disculpa; la idea es aclarar que la redundancia en alguna(s) palabra(s) usada(s) es válida.
> El asunto no es que no haya otra palabra mejor, sino que no se nos vino a la mente otra palabra en el momento en que la necesitamos.
> 
> Aquí encontré un buen artículo de una lingüista: Maia Sherwood - Valga la redundancia.


Yo no estoy de acuerdo en que no conlleve disculpa. El análisis del artículo al que enlazas es muy válido y razonable, en cuanto al hecho de que las supuestas redundancias no siempre lo son. Pero en mi experiencia, cada vez que alguien dice "valga la redundancia" lo dice a modo de excusa por no haber encontrado una forma mejor de expresarlo. Y eso queda claro también en el artículo. De alguna manera, el que lo dice se está disculpando. Aun cuando esto no sea necesario.


----------



## eli-chi

Hola Amapolas: 
El artículo dice en su primer párrafo: "...las personas usan la expresión “valga la redundancia” cuando piensan que han repetido algo innecesariamente *y quieren hacer constar que son conscientes de ello*".
Personalmente, creo que es válido usar la expresión cuando uno se da cuenta de que ha repetido una palabra y sabe que de haber hilvanado mejor su pensamiento/idea pudo haberlo evitado. Y que, en ocasiones, también puede usarse voluntariamente (como a modo de aviso de que va a repetir las mismas palabras) para hacer más patente algo. Lo que sí es cierto, pienso yo, es que muchas veces se abusa de la expresión que dio motivo de este hilo usándola cuando no viene al caso.

De cualquier modo, lo que yo pretendía transmitir es que la expresión "a falta de una palabra mejor" es, a mi modo de ver, peor que "valga la redundancia", en el sentido de que da la impresión de que la persona no tiene suficiente vocabulario.

Saludos de una chilena.


----------



## claaariii

Grialte said:


> En Inglés dicen "Pun intended" o para aclarar un punto, o para enfatizar un punto; por esta razón creo que "Pun intended redundancy" se acerca muchísimo a "Valga la redudancia"... Serviría, así como en Español, en contextos formales, irónicos, o simplemente como indicador de "broma interna"





maxpapic said:


> ¿Qué tal "redundancy intended?" Sería como el famoso "pun intended"...



Pensé en "pun intended" apenas comencé a leer todo el hilo, y mientras "pun intended redundancy" no suena correcto, "redundancy intended" definitivamente tiene sentido. De ahí a que se use es otro tema, aunque aparecen algunos resultados en Google, como:

Because we are comfortable with our comfort zones (redundancy intended)...

En cuanto a "for lack of a better word" _en el contexto correcto_, podría funcionar, y aunque es verdad que puede dar la impresión de que la persona que habla tiene un vocabulario limitado, también podría indicar que directamente _no existe_ otra palabra. Si se trata de algo redundante, creo que puede funcionar como traducción de "valga la redundancia":

The cheese was very cheesy, for lack of a better word.

Both the asparagus and string beans were very stringy - for lack of a better word - this season.  (But they could have said _fibrous_, so yes, does give the impression of poor vocabulary).

No se me ocurre ejemplo ahora de algo donde realmente no exista "a better word", pero ahí funcionaría bien, creo.

En cambio: This season, the string beans were very stringy, *redundancy intended*. (Yup, I know I said "string" twice, and I am aware that there are other non-repetitive words that could have expressed the same thing, but that's exactly what I meant and wished to say, so you therefore have no right to criticize me for my choice of words).

I think it's as close as posible to "valga la redundancia".


----------



## mgarcia26

Saludos a todos.

Sí entiendo los argumetos presentados y, sí, coincido con que "for lack of a better word" no sirve de equivalente de la expresión en español de manera generalizada. Pero igual, sostengo (respetuosamente) que las otras propuestas no me cuadran como expresiones que se usen en inglés. Me parecen más bien distantas maneras de expresar lo que dice el español, pero en el uso cotidiano del idioma, por lo menos en mi experiencia personal, nunca he escuchado a nadie usar fórmulas como "redundancy intended" o "pardon the redundancy", etc., ya sea en un contexto formal o informal. 

Tampoco coincido con la sugerencia de "pun intended" porque esa expresión se usa exclusivamente cuando existe un doble sentido. Por ejemplo, si a un humorista le sale pésimo el spectáculo y alguién del público le quiere decir al amigo lo que opina, se podría escuchar, "Man, this guy is a joke! Pun intended." Y esto para decir que el humorista no da la talla y que la elección del léxico fue a propósito. 

No se me ocurre nada más para los contextos en los que "for lack of a better word" no cuadre, pero quedo ansiodo de ver lo que surge de los intercambios.


----------



## Amapolas

Gracias, Eli-chi. Ahora me quedó más claro.


----------



## k-in-sc

I think "For lack/want of a better word" is an excellent option in some cases, although it's probably used more to highlight the use of blunt terms (= "not to put too fine a point on it," ex. "he's a liar, for want of a better word") than for repetitive-sounding phrasing. "Pun intended" is also good when it fits (= the repetition was funny and might have been intentional).
"Redundancy intended" is not common and coming from a non-native speaker probably would sound like a translation, with the exception of setting up equivalences in phrases like "war and capitalism, redundancy intended" (Google).
I would say that in English, awkward and/or sloppy constructions like the earlier poster's example about "the sound sounds better" usually aren't pointed out/apologized for and the best thing to do is recast them if you have the chance.


----------



## cipotarebelde

I agree with "for lack of a better word" when it really is necessary to clarify that you had to repeat some version of one word to say what you meant. I don't think we do as frequently in English because context and/or tone make that clear.

"Los valores que más valoro" puede ser una redundancia que el escritor quisiera hacer valer, pero sigue siendo redundancia y deben pedir disculpas.


----------



## k-in-sc

Think about what you would do in English with "the values I value most." Probably let it stand, since the repetition reinforces the idea. Same with "the string beans were very stringy." If you chose to call them string beans instead of green beans and chose to describe them as stringy instead of tough or fibrous, you don't need to apologize or draw attention to your choice of words. If you didn't mean to do it and it seems sloppy to you, change your wording.


----------



## e-hime

My example/usage:


> @ale you're welcome! your posts will be more than welcome! (Bear the repetition here ; )



I have never seen it used like this, but from all the examples provided in the thread, it sounds natural to me 

In my example, the redundancy is _*NOT*_ intended. It is a coincidence. I see there are these two views that are considered in the thread.


----------



## Elcanario

Valga la redundancia. Fundeu.
"No confundamos «redundancia» con «repetición»."
Un saludo


----------



## Davidrc

¿Qué tal "redundancy is worth it" o "redundancy may be worth it"? Yo también ando queriendo saber la traducción de esta frase.


----------



## Diccionarioman

Difícil traducción, no me suena haber leído una expresión parecida en inglés. Lo más cercano que se me ocurre es:

The storyteller, *as its name says*, told beautiful stories.

editado: también valdría "bold to his name"

Editado 2: ahora se me ocurre "*redundancy be damned*", que tras un vistazo rápido a google parece ser la expresión que estáis buscando.


----------



## Domingo Alvarez

Senor@s, creo que se dice: *forgive/excuse/pardon the pun*

A pun is an amusing use of a word or phrase that has two meanings, or of words that have the same sound but different meanings.

_fenixpollo edit: two consecutive posts were merged, to make the thread easier to read. Please avoid posting twice in a row._


----------



## Cesar Mercado

¿ Por que se han complicado con eso de "valga la redundancia en inglés? Si es en prosa simplemente se pone en paréntesis lo siguiente, (as it were), que sería una alternativa cercana en Inglés a la expresión.  En español traduciría "por asi decirlo".


----------



## k-in-sc

Cesar Mercado said:


> ¿ Por que se han complicado con eso de "valga la redundancia en inglés? Si es en prosa simplemente se pone en paréntesis lo siguiente, (as it were), que sería una alternativa cercana en Inglés a la expresión.  En español traduciría "por asi decirlo".


"As it were" is used as a higher-register synonym for "so to speak," to acknowledge wording that is less precise (not necessarily repetitious), and it's also used to draw attention to subtle wordplay in a way that can sound pretentious.
"*So to speak*" seems like a better option to me because it's more conversational.


----------



## Ferrol

k-in-sc said:


> "As it were" is used as a higher-register synonym for "so to speak," to acknowledge wording that is less precise (not necessarily repetitious), and it's also used to draw attention to subtle wordplay in a way that can sound pretentious.
> "*So to speak*" seems like a better option to me because it's more conversational.


Or "you could say"
Hi! k-in-sc.Great to see you around!


----------

